# ACNA Raffles STaSIS Tuned 2011 Audi A4 for $25 per Ticket!



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

The ACNA has announced their annual raffle and this time around it is for a STaSIS tuned Audi A4 2.0T quattro with Prestige Package spec. Each year the Audi Club runs a raffle of this nature to help raise funds for their budget so it's all for a good cause and, we're guessing more valuable to most, this is a reasonable way to purchase a chance to win a very cool Audi.

There is just one caveat. If the ACNA doesn't sell 2000 tickets then the prize will be $12K as they still need to cover costs. Seems reasonable and $12K would still buy a nice Ur quattro or an early B7 A4. We'll be buying our own tickets and we hope you do to.

* Buy Tickets at the ACNA Website HERE. *


----------

